# MOMENTUM: Percussive Sound Design - Now with Stylus RMX support!



## Andrew Aversa (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm pleased to announce the release of *MOMENTUM*, a percussion-based virtual instrument we've been working on for over two years! Designed specifically for film, TV, and game composers, this performance library is built from original acoustic percussion instruments and found objects.

*Read more and purchase Momentum here!*

*A Treasure Trove of UNIQUE Percussion*

*Momentum *features over *2,600* rhythmic loops in multiple frequency ranges, time signatures, and tempos, with both tonal and unpitched instruments. This is ALL-NEW content well-outside the realm of traditional drum and perc libraries, such as:

Djembes, darbukas, and cajons played with fingers, mallets, and brushes
Cello, picked and slapped
Erhu, picked and brushed
Classical guitar, brushed, slapped. and struck
Metal doors, staircases and boxes
Mistreated bass drums
Bottles and pans, kalimbas, and buffalo drums
Custom drum kits
Aircans, bamboo, and brass urns
Egg shakers, muted guitars, and waterglasses
Chinese toms, maracas, udu, and caxixi
And much more...
Additionally, the library includes *over 2,500 gorgeous multisamples* and oneshots including over 100 menu-style percussive sounds plus lovely tuned percussion spread across the keyboard.

For those of you who prefer to mangle loops in your own software, ALL loops are also available as REX2 and WAV! You can even load the library into *Stylus RMX* using our pre-converted and categorized SAGE files.

*DEMOS*



*Inspiring New UI and Engine*

*Momentum* is driven by an all-new script engine focused on rhythm and delivering inspiration as fast as possible.

The main *Loop Designer* patch allows deep editing of individual performances. Load up any loop and tweak to your heart's content with per-slice volume, pan, pitch, cutoff, and resonance editing, as well as two mod tables that hook into our *Modulation Matrix*. Our 8-slot *FX Rack* connects to the Mod Matrix as well, allowing you to easily morph and transform loops.

Naturally, there are also easily editable envelopes and filters - both per-slice OR global - for further editing.

The *Loop Designer* has other useful features as well, such as *key-triggered trigger FX* (stutter, gate, reverse), built-in multisample keys for many instruments, and the ability to play the loop from ANY slice.







*Power Browser*

We've also built a super inspiring new *Browser* which makes it incredibly easy to find the perfect loop for your project. Simply filter your search by using a wide range of tags related to tempo, time, instrument, or timbre and you'll be instantly presented with a great selection.






Naturally, the loop playback engine will also *adapt to your host tempo*. Still, when at particularly low or high tempos, sometimes finding a loop close to your project tempo will yield the best possible results.

*Loop Mapper*

Lastly, our *Loop Mapper* patch gives you a simple way to load up a range of performances "menu-style" across the keyboard. Use the browser to map however many keys you want, and then press a key to trigger the loop. It's that simple.





*
Video Walkthrough



Pricing, Availability

Momentum* is available now for Kontakt 5.5+ (full version), including WAV/REX2 loops and Stylus RMX SAGE files, priced at only *$149*!

*Get the library now!*


----------



## C-Wave (Sep 28, 2017)

Wow guys, just WOW! Much needed in the world of percussion.. Frankly I’m fed up with the overblown chats about taikos and what they can do to our ”cinematic scores”! Really? are we all scoring to Gladiator now? Anyway, thanks a million, a definite “thinking out of the box” kinda percussion


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 28, 2017)

Timing can be everything ..... Sure wish you added at least pricing 'range /ballpark' or sumthin'


----------



## enCiphered (Sep 28, 2017)

Can we import our own drum loops? Is this library entirely sample based or is it at least possible to drag out a midi file to exchange sounds? 
Did you implement any randomization features for instant sound design inspiration?
Can different sounds be layered or is it a static, one sound per key instrument?


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 28, 2017)

Can we hear something please ? Can't imagine how that sounds . Thanks.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2017)

enCiphered said:


> Can we import our own drum loops?



Technically you can, but in practice no, you cannot, it would clash with the metadata used for tag-based filtering in the browser and other aspects of the instrument, and also mess up the zone IDs if you don't replace the sample properly (using "Exchange sample" option instead of removing zone then dropping a sample)... This is not recommended, so please don't do this at home, kids! 



enCiphered said:


> Is this library entirely sample based or is it at least possible to drag out a midi file to exchange sounds?



Everything is samples of course. You can drag out the MIDI file in your DAW that will play all slices chromatically, but this doesn't serve to exchange sounds really. These are sliced loops, not MIDI performances.



enCiphered said:


> Did you implement any randomization features for instant sound design inspiration?



Yes, slice tables can be randomized, and FX rack as per usual has its own randomization.



enCiphered said:


> Can different sounds be layered or is it a static, one sound per key instrument?



The main patch is single layer (but feel free to load a multitude of them), the loop mapper you can stack up to 5 octaves worth of samples (but there's no in-depth editing as in the main patch).


----------



## heisenberg (Sep 28, 2017)

Looking forward to the release date. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Sep 28, 2017)

Mario got in here before me!

Price: Will be under $200. Stay tuned!

Audio - We will have full demos in context next week. But just to show you what some of these sounds are like RAW, here is a quick canvas I put together of about 20 different loops, all at 130bpm, at different time signatures. No processing and no other sounds being used.



This library was created because I often find myself looking for material just like this when doing all sorts of cues and tracks. You've got your orchestral or synth elements, and maybe some super-hyper-massive epic drums somewhere. But then you need all sorts of stuff to fill it out, and keep it moving. Something that isn't plain orchestral percussion, but also not pop drumkits, and not synthy. Something ORGANIC.

Everything in Momentum is 100% acoustic and organic (though we do have a variety of *designed snapshots *too). With the tag browser you can hone in on the exact kind of sound you need to flesh out your track so easily.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Sep 28, 2017)

Really like this!


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 28, 2017)

zircon_st said:


> Mario got in here before me!
> 
> Price: Will be under $200. Stay tuned!
> 
> ...




Hey ISW/AA .... really appreciate the response(s) !


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 28, 2017)

I prefer when people have to ask themselves what percussion instrument or drum is this?

First time I was asking myself the same question is when Jaco did the strikes and grooves on Teen Town.
Bass Drum.
Fantastic sound.

Count me in on this.
Sure would love a Conga glide like on the Hancock cut called Butterfly on the Thrust recording.
Seems it's hard to find someone to play it properly.


----------



## dariusofwest (Sep 28, 2017)

Loving this! (Goes to wait for pricing)


----------



## C-Wave (Sep 28, 2017)

dariusofwest said:


> Loving this! (Goes to wait for pricing)


Price: Will be under $200. Stay tuned!


----------



## enCiphered (Sep 29, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Technically you can, but in practice no, you cannot, it would clash with the metadata used for tag-based filtering in the browser and other aspects of the instrument, and also mess up the zone IDs if you don't replace the sample properly (using "Exchange sample" option instead of removing zone then dropping a sample)... This is not recommended, so please don't do this at home, kids!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the details!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Sep 30, 2017)

Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far!

*Momentum* will be available within the next week at the list price of *$149*!


----------



## Soundhound (Sep 30, 2017)

Love this. Just send it to me and somebody please set up an automatic regular payment from my checking account to all developers. This having to manually buy stuff all the time is giving me carpal tunnel.


----------



## mac (Sep 30, 2017)

Feel free to throw up a teaser vid


----------



## dariusofwest (Oct 1, 2017)

zircon_st said:


> Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far!
> 
> *Momentum* will be available within the next week at the list price of *$149*!



YESSS! :D


----------



## Trusong (Oct 2, 2017)

Looks great and affordable!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Oct 2, 2017)

For the curious, here is the full *Momentum* PDF manual, including instrument list and UI breakdown. Video, more demos, and of course the release coming VERY soon...


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 2, 2017)

Gangsta!


----------



## colony nofi (Oct 2, 2017)

So looking forward to this!


----------



## galactic orange (Oct 2, 2017)

After looking at the instrument list, combined with the interface I think this looks very fun. Momentum will probably be my next percussion library.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm looking forward to this too. I want to see a real walkthrough and learn more about it, but am tentatively leaning heavily in favor of purchasing based on what I know now.

And thank you ISW for making this ≤ 5.6.6 compatible!


----------



## oliverd (Oct 4, 2017)

Any idea on a release date for this? Could really use it for a score I'm working on right now! :D


----------



## mouse (Oct 4, 2017)

Just checked out the manual and this is definitely on the buy list!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Oct 4, 2017)

Today's the day! *MOMENTUM *is now available :D

Check out demos below:



Plus our full walkthrough video:


----------



## mac (Oct 4, 2017)

Watched the video and I was like , then I got to the one shot section and I was like . I'll be picking this up for sure!

Btw, you have a slight description issue on your site


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Oct 4, 2017)

Heh heh, fixed. Sorry about that.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Oct 19, 2017)

Many of our demos showcase Momentum's sounds with relatively little processing, so today, let's hear what it can sound like in the context of an epic mix with some sweetening compression and saturation! 

Enjoy "Bending Light" by David Levy, below!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Oct 27, 2017)

Good news for all *MOMENTUM *owners: you can now download the entire library in *Stylus RMX / SAGE* format! No conversion necessary. The loops have been categorized by instrument and time signature and sound great out of the box.

We've also updated the Kontakt instrument with a handy new feature: the ability to continuously edit multiple slices. In V1, you could already drag all slices up or down (absolute or relative values), but now you can move from slice to slice with a handy table editor.







If you already own the library, just hop on to your *Account Area* and get the updates for free!


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 27, 2017)

zircon_st said:


> Good news for all *MOMENTUM *owners: you can now download the entire library in *Stylus RMX / SAGE* format! No conversion necessary. The loops have been categorized by instrument and time signature and sound great out of the box.
> 
> We've also updated the Kontakt instrument with a handy new feature: the ability to continuously edit multiple slices. In V1, you could already drag all slices up or down (absolute or relative values), but now you can move from slice to slice with a handy table editor.
> 
> ...



To quote an aging senator ..... 'this is a bfd' !!! 
StylusRMX enhancements are 'gold' !!


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Oct 27, 2017)

I really like the concept of this project and the sound of the demos, as well as the interface and its features. Definitely on my list.


----------



## Trusong (Nov 2, 2017)

Kevin Fortin said:


> I really like the concept of this project and the sound of the demos, as well as the interface and its features. Definitely on my list.


I think I will add it to my list as well.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 2, 2017)

I think Momentum will be the "I wasn't expecting anything like this, but it's excellent so I'm getting it" library of the year. I love the focus on natural sounds. This will be great for so many different kinds of music.


----------



## Trusong (Nov 2, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> I think Momentum will be the "I wasn't expecting anything like this, but it's excellent so I'm getting it" library of the year. I love the focus on natural sounds. This will be great for so many different kinds of music.


Impact Soundworks are pretty good at making those kind of libraries.


----------



## JonSolo (Nov 2, 2017)

I missed the introductory pricing...hoping for more during BF.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 2, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> I missed the introductory pricing...hoping for more during BF.




I wasn't aware of an intro price. I only saw the announced price from the first post:



zircon_st said:


> *Pricing, Availability
> 
> Momentum* is available now for Kontakt 5.5+ (full version), including WAV/REX2 loops and Stylus RMX SAGE files, priced at only *$149*!


----------



## JonSolo (Nov 3, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> I wasn't aware of an intro price. I only saw the announced price from the first post:


You are right. Tell your sister you were right.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 3, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> You are right. Tell your sister you were right.


Wot..?


----------



## JonSolo (Nov 3, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> Wot..?


Return of the Jedi reference.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 3, 2017)

Right. It's been ages since I watched that movie. Well played, sir. Time for a marathon.


----------

